
Learning Python via Django Considered Harmful - gilrain
http://www.jeffknupp.com/blog/2012/12/11/learning-python-via-django-considered-harmful/
======
rheide
If you use Python to learn Django, then that's the end of it. If, instead, you
use Django to learn Python, then that's perfectly fine, and that's how I
picked up The Pythonic Way myself.

Also, 'considered harmful' headlines, so annoying..

------
secstate
1st Note: I largely learned Python via Django.

2nd Note: URLs like that last example are going the way of the dodo. Class-
based views are all the rage, and even if you don't want to drink the koolaid
on CBVs, you can still pass actual functions into your URL wires. Honestly, I
can't remember the last time I saw a project where someone used the ability to
pass strings in as view functions. Ugly as sin, I say, but hey, it's Python so
it's there if you feel the urge. (reminds me of _why's "one-line" ruby
programs, haha, terrible form _why, terrible form)

